
Inventor of Bitcoin's proof of work compares ethereum founder to ElizabethHolmes - Huycfhct
https://twitter.com/adam3us/status/1198899230259208192
======
The_Founder
That is a strange lie. Adam Back this must be your account, right?

Upvoting this so I hope more people can see the nonsense like Adam is
spreading. He did not invent anything (plagiarized others work) and has been
lying about it for years.

~~~
Huycfhct
Sadly for you he is directly referenced in the bitcoin whitepaper written by
the anonymous author Satoshis Nakamoto

